# Raising the Roof



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I built Winston a new C&C cage on Tuesday. I'm not really worried about him trying to escape, as he generally is more interested in getting back INTO his cage than out of it, but I'm putting a roof on just in case. I've hit a snag, however, with his wheel. 

The grids I've used are 14 and 3/4 inches tall, and, with the coroplast inside sitting on top of the grid connectors, my CSW is just ever so slightly too tall, even at the shortest setting, to just attach another grid above it. I like to use the litter pan as well, so I would prefer to be able to have the wheel on one of the higher settings. If anyone has any suggestions on what I can do to make a roof area above the wheel, they'd be greatly appreciated! 

I will attach pictures with and without the roof, for reference, once my camera stops being dumb.

*edited to attach pictures


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

I've heard that there is a modification you can make so that the wheel will fit but I'm not sure exactly what it entails. This was my exact worry, which is why I haven't started making a C&C cage yet. I'll be checking back to see what advice you get. 
Good luck~ the cage is lookin good!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The wheel will fit in my C&C cage's with a top but it will need to be on the lowest height setting.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Mine doesn't fit either, just because of what you said, how my coroplast rests on the connectors on the bottom. What I've done is take spare coroplast and build walls all the way up the side of the cage in the corner where the wheel is and extending a bit out into the next "squares" so there's no way sherlock could climb out.

Although I'm hoping to make a new roof soon, I'm just not happy with mine at the moment. Sherlock has only had one night of climbing, but I would feel uncomfortable taking the roof off completely :\


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the same problem with my CSW in Paprika's cage.. it's a wire Marchioro cage, the medium sized one I think.. anyway the wheel is like a 1/4 inch too tall for it even on the very lowest setting.. so every night I have to take a piece of fleece and fold it to use it to prop the cage lid up slightly so the wheel doesn't bump against it all night as she wheels.. I'm not too worried about her pushing her way out of the propped lid though because the CHE lamp is propped over top of the lid and she'd have to push pretty hard to push that out of the way too.. but even on the wheel's lowest setting I can still fit the litter pan that comes with the wheel under it.. I use paper towels instead of litter in the pan though, so maybe that provides more clearance underneath it?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have three C&C cages and the wheels just barely fit on the lowest setting and can be a pain getting in and out. So I used coroplast all the way up the cubes to prevent climbing and no longer use a roof/top. That may not work for everyone cause a roof/top is recommended by most.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know how exactly the connectors on a C&C work, but is there a way to build say another 'cube' over the one section that has the wheel, or even half a cube. Say purchase three more panels, cut two in half (4 half walls) and then a top?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> I don't know how exactly the connectors on a C&C work, but is there a way to build say another 'cube' over the one section that has the wheel, or even half a cube. Say purchase three more panels, cut two in half (4 half walls) and then a top?


That is a very interesting idea, I'm sure it could be done!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Check out Celiacoco's cage.
download/file.php?id=2079&mode=view


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Since you have the heat emitters sitting on top of the lid made of grids, do you have the grids zip tied together? Those connectors don't always hold securely and you don't want the emitter to fall into the cage. 

A more secure lid solution is to use wire closet shelving.  You can buy it at either Home Depot or Rona and they will cut it to length for you. Having it a couple of inches longer than the cage enables it so sit on top of the sides which makes it very secure.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

The grids are both connected with the connectors and ziptied together. My boyfriend and I did a lot of testing to make sure it's very sturdy and stable.


----------

